

Ask HN: What's the story of Airbnb? - some1else

On this year's Startup School, Airbnb was allegedly mentioned as an example of a company that overcame adversity and is now enjoying rewards for sticking around and trying hard enough.<p>Like many of you out there, I'm hard at work on bringing my own product to the market, but the environment isn't particularly supportive. Over the past few months I've found various motivating anecdotes and stories on HN. Thank you for that.<p>So my questions are:<p>* What did Airbnb have to put up with and what's the situation today?<p>* Do you have personal experience to share about building something beautiful, bound to be an extraordinary product/service, but temporarily on the verge of breakdown?<p>Thanks.
======
some1else
After watching the Airbnb talk, I took away a huge morale booster and some
major (a few more obvious than others) pointers.

* When situation worsens, be opportunistic. Survive however you can:

Airbnb pushed their website with media when it was obvious that hotels
couldn't facilitate the flood. That got them some drifting traffic while their
site was still not the perfect user fit. They went on a tangent with breakfast
cereal for presidential campaign candidates just to settle their credit card
debt.

* Get in touch with users and prospects. You need to know your audience if you want to speak with it and pivot your product accordingly:

It seems that most of their successful pivots came from interaction and
analysis of users. The concept of Bed and Breakfast service morphed into a
community marketplace for space after they discovered a user is renting an
apartment while they're absent (on a tour with a popular musician). Instead of
sanctioning the user, they changed the rules, thus enabling another category
of service. Knowing that musicians leave an empty apartment behind when they
travel on tours gave them an insight, that probably helped them identify user
segments worth communicating the service with.

* Focus on one thing and you will achieve it:

PG gave them a pretty good target for Demo Day, profitability. They did what
is a common goal-oriented approach: they hung a graph of their profitability
ratio on a clearly visible space they would encounter every day (bathroom
mirror). By hands-on engaging with users directly, pivoting the business model
as required, they managed to pull off the profitability breakthrough two weeks
before Demo Day.

* Dive into payments:

End in end, using an outsourced payment solution proved to be more hassle than
it was worth. They started processing payments and charging their 10%
provision although they were just three people, and it seemed like a huge
responsibility to take. Now it seems logical.

* Persevere:

It took them almost three years of hustling, with more-or less a traffic
flatline, credit card debt and dealing with a hopeless horizon, to finally
come to an awesome business model, which in retrospect would seem impossible
to build.

~~~
philwelch
_They went on a tangent with breakfast cereal for presidential campaign
candidates just to settle their credit card debt._

While it made for a profitable fundraising/publicity stunt, it came in vitally
important later on--while they sold out of Obama cereal, they had enough
McCain cereal left over afterwards that when they ran out of money and food,
they could live off of it!

------
bond
<http://en.justin.tv/startupschool/b/272007200>

Starts at around minute 23:00

~~~
gojomo
Also, from a couple weeks ago, a similar telling from another Airbnb founder:

[http://www.beyondthepedway.com/why-airbnb-failed-to-gain-
tra...](http://www.beyondthepedway.com/why-airbnb-failed-to-gain-traction-
twice-before-hitting-it-big)

------
AndrewWarner
Try this (with a transcript) <http://mixergy.com/airbnb-chesky-gebbia/>

------
cvg
Also, check out <http://vimeo.com/10119028> . Jessica, of ycombinator,
interviewing the AirBnB founders.

------
Dramatize
<http://mixergy.com/airbnb-chesky-gebbia/>

Here is the interview Andrew did with the founder.

